# Yahoo - Webmail Dienst scannt Mails



## Devilfrank (13 Juli 2011)

Yahoo hat den Webmail Dienst "erneuert" und scannt jetzt die Mails automatisch, um die eingeblendete Werbung zu "personalisieren".
Nun sollte zwar jedem klar sein, dass eine unverschlüsselte E-Mail nichts anderes ist als Postkarte, die auch jeder lesen kann, aber nur aus kommerziellen Erwägungen heraus alle Mails mitzulesen ist... mehr als fragwürdig.

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/07/11/yahoo_email_read/


----------



## Heiko (13 Juli 2011)

Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, dass das die anderen nicht auch so machen. (Das machts freilich nicht besser)


----------



## derstab (14 Juli 2011)

Wieder einer der Gründe für das gute alte Mic...soft Outl... oder???


----------



## Heiko (14 Juli 2011)

derstab schrieb:


> Wieder einer der Gründe für das gute alte Mic...soft Outl... oder???


Die Frage ist, wo gescannt wird. Wenn ich Outlook auf das Yahoo-Postfach zugreifen lasse, wird das keinen großen Unterschied machen.


----------



## derstab (14 Juli 2011)

Da kann ich nix gegen setzen... Machtlos stehe ich dem Problem gegenüber


----------



## Heiko (14 Juli 2011)

Ganz machtlos nicht. Man kann sich eine eigene Domain sichern und darüber die Mails abwickeln. Bei einem Provider, der keine Mails scannt.


----------



## derstab (14 Juli 2011)

Also Strato oder so?? Oder hast DU nen Tipp?


----------



## Heiko (14 Juli 2011)

Wenn Du keine Homepage willst sondern nur Deine eigenen Mails, dann ist Strato zu teuer. Ich schick Dir ne PN.


----------



## derstab (14 Juli 2011)

Danke Dir...


----------



## Heiko (14 Juli 2011)

PN muss doch nicht sein.

Schau Dir mal das an: http://www.df.eu/de/e-mail-hosting/my-mail/

Domainfactory gehört definitiv zu den Qualitätsanbietern. Und Webmail gibts auch kostenlos und werbefrei dazu.


----------



## derstab (15 Juli 2011)

@root... Top! Danke sehr, ist ne echt gute Adresse und preislich absolut gut... ich muss mich am WE mal näher damit befassen, da meine Zeit damit drauf ging, auf die PN zu warten  "nichganzernstgemeint"


----------



## Heiko (16 Juli 2011)

Die kann ich auch ohne Einschränkungen empfehlen. Ich hab etliche Domains dort...


----------



## BenTigger (16 Juli 2011)

ich jetzt auch, naja nicht etliche aber zumindest eine


----------



## derstab (18 Juli 2011)

> Ich hab etliche Domains dort...


@Heiko - etliche Domains? ich habe mir jetzt mal zwei gebucht. Weiss gar nicht, warum ich nicht füher auf die Idee gekommen bin. Hatte bisher immer nur die Strato und Konsorten im Kopf und das ist mir zu teuer... Das war ein Klasse Tipp von Dir. Vielen Dank... Wartest Du mit Deinen Domains auf eventuelle Interessenten oder machst Du das nur einfach so?


----------



## Heiko (18 Juli 2011)

Ich benutze die zum größten Teil bzw. Kunden von mir. Sichern und warten tu ich nicht. Die sind alle (mehr oder weniger) in Gebrauch.


----------

